# Reversing camera - Coral S670SLT



## Aigrinois (Nov 10, 2011)

My new camper - I have found a marked cable for the reversing camera in the rear wardrobe. Anyone know where the other end of the cable is hidden?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Behind the dashboard ready to connect to a screen--

usually a multimedia system like ours

Aldra


----------



## Aigrinois (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks, havn't had a lot of time to find everything yet, the camper is garaged some distance away as our town road is too narrow to bring the vehicle home!


----------

